# lump or pimple on fish's lower jaw



## bonneidee (Jan 8, 2013)

I have two Asian Carp that I have had for about 12 years. They are now about 10 inches long and they have been disease free until now. One of them has developed a pimple like lump that projects out forward from it's lower jaw. It is a little pink but it does not look terribly irritated. The pimple grows until it sticks out from the jaw about 1/16 of an inch and then bursts or falls off. When that happens I can see where it was and the spot is a little raw. After about two weeks it again grows big enough for me to notice, stays for about a week and again bursts. The fish is vigorous and whatever it is doesn't seem to affect the behavior of the fish. I have read about something like this before but I can't find it any literature that I have. I don't know if it is fungal, bacterial or what, so I don't know how to treat it. Please help me diagnose the problem so that I can get the right 
medicine. Jim C.

bonneidee


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds like a bump he has had that has gone a little bit infected.

My daughter who is a vet wrote an article about just this type of injury for a Koi web site, but the treatment will be the same as treating your Carp.
It is an easy step by step procedure
Go here to view the web page. Koi Ulcer & Wound Treatment Tutorial

An ulcerated injury is relatively hard to treat under normal circumstances because the water washes away the medication which hinders the normal healing.
This treatment acts as a barrier to hold in the medications and certainly speeds up the healing process.
I hope this helps, it takes a bit of nerves to do the treatment as you have to handle the fish.
Hope this helps
Ray


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

Site did not display try again here: http://www.jnfkoifarms.com/symptomsofkoi/koiulcertreatments.html



Shewbert said:


> Sounds like a bump he has had that has gone a little bit infected.
> 
> My daughter who is a vet wrote an article about just this type of injury for a Koi web site, but the treatment will be the same as treating your Carp.
> It is an easy step by step procedure
> ...


----------

